# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رشته

## MEH97

سلام ببخشید 
با تحصیل در دانشگاه شبانه میشه سال بعد کنکور داد دیگه درسته؟
اگه اینطوریه باید از دانشگاه خارج شد و انصراف داد یا فقط هنگام ثبت نام دانشجوی انصرافی ذکر بشه کافیه؟

----------


## MEH97

دوستان ؟

----------


## MEH97

دوستان به راهنماییتون نیاز دارم 
خواهشا پاسخ بدین

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام ببخشید 
> با تحصیل در دانشگاه شبانه میشه سال بعد کنکور داد دیگه درسته؟
> اگه اینطوریه باید از دانشگاه خارج شد و انصراف داد یا فقط هنگام ثبت نام دانشجوی انصرافی ذکر بشه کافیه؟


اگر شبانه ثبت نام کنی، برای دوباره کنکور دادن نیازی به انصراف نیست.

شبانه ثبت نام میکنی، سال دیگه هم خواستی کنکور میدی ، اگر قبول شدی میری از شبانه انصراف میدی اگرم قبول نشدی همون شبانه ادامه میدی.

البته اگر واقعا میخای دوباره کنکور بدی برو پیام نور ثبت نام کن که کلاس درس نداره وقتت ازاد میشه

----------


## MEH97

> اگر شبانه ثبت نام کنی، برای دوباره کنکور دادن نیازی به انصراف نیست.
> 
> شبانه ثبت نام میکنی، سال دیگه هم خواستی کنکور میدی ، اگر قبول شدی میری از شبانه انصراف میدی اگرم قبول نشدی همون شبانه ادامه میدی.
> 
> البته اگر واقعا میخای دوباره کنکور بدی برو پیام نور ثبت نام کن که کلاس درس نداره وقتت ازاد میشه


ممنون ازتون 
شبانه از بهمن ینی نیمسال دوم شروع میشه دیگه درسته؟
به نظرتون من میتونم در عرض یه سال (شروع از بهمن تا پایان تابستون سال بعد) دروس عمومی رو تموم کنم؟

----------


## مسیح

> سلام ببخشید 
> با تحصیل در دانشگاه شبانه میشه سال بعد کنکور داد دیگه درسته؟
> اگه اینطوریه باید از دانشگاه خارج شد و انصراف داد یا فقط هنگام ثبت نام دانشجوی انصرافی ذکر بشه کافیه؟


شبانه که باشی نیاز به انصراف نیست
از همون مهر هم شروع میشه
یه کار خوب که میشه کرد اینه که اگه بتونی هم دروس دانشگاه رو بخونی هم واسه کنکور سال بعد دروس عمومی رو تو این 2ترم پاس کنی و وقتی روزانه قبول شدی معادل سازی کنی .
درضمن کلاس های شبانه با روزانه یکی هست و فقط موضوع شهریه ای هست که میپردازن.

----------


## MEH97

> شبانه که باشی نیاز به انصراف نیست
> از همون مهر هم شروع میشه
> یه کار خوب که میشه کرد اینه که اگه بتونی هم دروس دانشگاه رو بخونی هم واسه کنکور سال بعد دروس عمومی رو تو این 2ترم پاس کنی و وقتی روزانه قبول شدی معادل سازی کنی .
> درضمن کلاس های شبانه با روزانه یکی هست و فقط موضوع شهریه ای هست که میپردازن.


بله درسته 
و یه سوال دیگه اینکه حدود شهریه چقدره؟
در ضمن مرسی از اطلاعاتتون که در اختیار قرار دادین

----------


## MEH97

از دوستان کسی در رابطه با شهریه دانشگاه شبانه اطلاع داره؟

----------


## MEH97

دوستان خواهشا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## مسیح

> از دوستان کسی در رابطه با شهریه دانشگاه شبانه اطلاع داره؟


شبانه یه هزینه ی ثابت داره که حدود 350 (حالا یکم بالا پایین) و برای هر واحد که برمیداری 15تومان اضافه میشه.یعنی در کل حدود 450 یا 500 میشه.

----------


## MEH97

> شبانه یه هزینه ی ثابت داره که حدود 350 (حالا یکم بالا پایین) و برای هر واحد که برمیداری 15تومان اضافه میشه.یعنی در کل حدود 450 یا 500 میشه.


ببخشید ینی ترمی 500-400 تومن؟

----------

